# (Live Violin) "A Secret Kept Forever"



## wlad (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey guys,

Check out this drama cue I recorded with live violin. Any feedback much appreciated!


__
https://soundcloud.com/wladmarhulets%2Fa-secret-kept-forever

Thanks!


----------



## Krisena (Jul 21, 2012)

This is so evocative, I love it! You're confident as a composer, right from the start, and that gives me as a listener confidence too. I'm able to sit back and relax, not worrying that you may screw up later. The piece's length and form is just right and the melody is beautiful and you always keep track of where you are and where you're going. The only place I felt a little uneasiness is 1:25. There's a chord there I'm not expecting and doesn't quite click with me. Maybe you want to look at that? I understand it's because you're going to 1:29, but maybe you need to hint at the 1:25 chord a little earlier, too make it more natural? If you think I'm just talking nonsense, you can tell me.

Btw, I love those dorian sub-dominants.


----------



## wlad (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for your feedback, Krisena, much appreciated!


----------

